# Strommessumformer  Phoenix Contact MCR-S-1/5-UI-DCI



## michael123456 (31 Oktober 2011)

**50€ Preisupdate*[V]Strommessumformer  Phoenix Contact MCR-S-1/5-UI-DCI*

Messumformer ist ein Einwandfreiem Zustand und funktioniert zu 100%.
Fotos sind ahgehängt.
Der Messumformer wurde sehr selten nur für Tests,... Verwendet und nicht im "Dauerbetrieb".

Haben möchte ich dafür noch 40€ (Verandkosten inkl. nach DE, AT oder CH).
(Nehme allerdings Vorschläge auch gerne an)

Eingangsstrombereich                         0 A ... 11 A (AC/DC)
Ausgangssignale stehen folgende zur Verfügung:
    0...20 mA [OUT01]
    4...20 mA [OUT02]
    0...10 V [OUT03]
    2...10 V [OUT04]
    0...5 V [OUT05]
    1...5 V [OUT06]
    20...0 mA [OUT07]
    20...4 mA [OUT08]
    10...0 V [OUT09]
    10...2 V [OUT10]
    5...0 V [OUT11]
    5...1 V [OUT12]
    -5...+5 V [OUT13]
    -10...+10 V [OUT14]
    +10...-10 V [OUT17]
    +5...-5 V [OUT18]

Detaillierte Technische Daten unter:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.at/phoenix/assets.do?action=techdata&artnr=2814634

mfg
*
*


----------



## michael123456 (3 November 2011)

keiner Interesse daran?
Oder der Preis uninteressant?

mfg


----------



## michael123456 (4 November 2011)

Preisupdate
mfg


----------



## michael123456 (22 November 2011)

Preisupdate (70€ inkl. Versand)
mfg


----------



## michael123456 (24 November 2011)

Preisupdate (60€ inkl. Versand)
mfg


----------



## michael123456 (18 Januar 2012)

Preisupdate (50€ inkl. Versand)
mfg


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2012)

Den Preis nicht hier erreicht?
http://www.ebay.de/csc/kastelsonne/m.html?LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=13&_rdc=1

bike


----------



## michael123456 (19 Januar 2012)

Nö, das bin nicht ich!!!  (Er ist DE!)
Preisupdate (40€ inkl. Versand)

mfg


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2012)

Nicht er, das dort ist eine sie.


bike


----------

